# baby eaglet time!



## goldenrose (May 13, 2008)

Want to watch the developement of baby bald eagles at Norfolk Botanic Gardens? Last year they had 3, so far this year only one. Check this out, add it to your favorites!
http://www.wvec.com/cams/eagle.html


----------



## practicallyostensible (May 13, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Gilda (May 13, 2008)

:clap: Thanks Rose..that is sooo cool !


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 23, 2009)

*Bump!*

There are 3 eggs this year & 2 have hatched so far! Check it out!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmm, my mom lives in Chesapeak, maybe she'd like to go see. THanx for sharing.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 25, 2009)

Great!!!!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 25, 2009)

As the chicks get bigger there will be alot more activity by them & the parents. You just can't believe how fast they grow & change from day to day.


----------



## bcostello (Mar 25, 2009)

That is too cool!


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 28, 2009)

I see immature eagles all the time around my house, sometimes mature ones (seasonal) but this is cool to be able to watch them in the nest.
Thanks Rose, very cool!!!!!

Tom


----------



## suss16 (Mar 28, 2009)

If you check the link you will see the third eaglet hatched a couple of days ago. The morning news can't help but show these guys everyday at some point.


----------



## Clark (Mar 29, 2009)

Very cool thread. My wife and I were betting on the third egg. I lost.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 29, 2009)

That is awesome!!


Ramon


----------



## Clark (Mar 31, 2009)

This is easy to get hooked on. For the first 30 or so frames I thought the 
third chick was gone.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 4, 2009)

Babies are hungry today! This morning they were getting fish for breakfast & this afternoon some kind of furry animal! It's amazing what tiny pieces the parents pull off to give to the chicks!


----------

